
Feeling sorry for machines is no joke - gilad
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2019/6/17/18681682/boston-dynamics-robot-uprising-parody-video-cgi-fake
======
bryanrasmussen
I recently submitted Why do Children abuse robots?
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20195120](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20195120))
which links this research
[https://rins.st.ryukoku.ac.jp/~nomura/docs/CRB_HRI2015LBR2.p...](https://rins.st.ryukoku.ac.jp/~nomura/docs/CRB_HRI2015LBR2.pdf)
which has some relevance to this.

